
I shared someone's brain for the last 3 months - itsthisjustin
https://medium.com/@itsthisjustin/no-idea-is-unique-but-this-is-insane-a247ec80f6a7
======
ksaj
The timing is pretty intriguing, since intentionally copying code and ideas
that rapidly would actually be an impressive skill of its own. You are left
with something that certainly would feel like mind reading.

Sometimes you see this sort of thing happen in movies. My personal belief is
that at some point there was something unique happening on a grand level that
triggered thoughts of a specific problem and its solution in both of you, yet
subtle enough you might never backtrack and discover that commonality.

I hope that you both can move forward without the usual red tape that this
would create if you were both megacorps. It's awesome that you both kept it
civil and even had nice feedback for each other.

And remember, great minds think alike.

